# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds like a positive step to me, i have a VHF radio and use it both in my yak and also in my runabout, however I dont have my VHF radio certification. I know that if I do broadcast (even to log in) I'm effectively breaking some law and could possibly be fined. I personally think that the hassle (4-5 day course) plus expense ($200+) to get a radio 'licence' is ridiculous for users who may only broad cast a few times a year.

Therefore I need to weigh up whether to log in when heading offshore, or not. If I do, I may be safer but I may also be fined. If I dont then I may be at risk but I wont get busted.Reducing the necessity for 'recreational' boaters to be fully licenced seems like a good move...


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> sounds like a positive step to me, i have a VHF radio and use it both in my yak and also in my runabout, however I dont have my VHF radio certification. I know that if I do broadcast (even to log in) I'm effectively breaking some law and could possibly be fined. I personally think that the hassle (4-5 day course) plus expense ($200+) to get a radio 'licence' is ridiculous for users who may only broad cast a few times a year.
> 
> Therefore I need to weigh up whether to log in when heading offshore, or not. If I do, I may be safer but I may also be fined. If I dont then I may be at risk but I wont get busted.Reducing the necessity for 'recreational' boaters to be fully licenced seems like a good move...


Agree it's a sensible move. Nobody I know has a licence and we all check in before heading out. The local rescue guys could care a less if you have a licence all they care about is that you have a radio and know how to use it if needed. They also prefer you check in to make their lives easier and your safer. I think you will find most think the same.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

A bit of public education and leaflets would probably do the job in keeping the airwaves free of people talking crap.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> A bit of public education and leaflets would probably do the job in keeping the airwaves free of people talking crap.


But I really enjoy listening to the builders (on UHF) discussing the previous nights conquests when off long reef, either they are liars or there are some pretty dumb chicks out there.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

An interesting read.

Inside (the link) there is another link
http://www.acma.gov.au/webwr/_assets/main/lib312023/marine_radio_review_ifc46-2010.pdf

I had a read, and the ACMA is asking for public comment by Feb 28. I have pasted some info below. i will send them my comments tonight. Thank-you for the heads-up on the information.

Mods. It is not uncommon when I reply to a thread, it dies a natural death :shock: So are you able to pin this info somewhere. It might help those of us with hand held VHF units.

*******************************************

"Invitation to comment
The ACMA seeks comment on the proposals set out in this consultation paper, including:
1.	The proposal to remove the mandatory requirement for recreational boaters to hold a certificate of proficiency for communications in the VHF bands within Australian territorial waters. Please explain the reasons for your response. 
2.	The proposal that an organisation with closer connections with the marine boating sector should have responsibility for marine radio operator qualification arrangements. Please explain the reasons for your response.

Comments should be sent to:
Manager
Industry Partnerships Section
Operations Branch
Australian Communications and Media Authority
PO Box 13112
Melbourne VIC 8010

Fax: 03 6993 6899
Email: [email protected]

The closing date for submissions is 28 February 2011."

**********************************************


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

interesting to note that yesterday I launched my boat at my normal boat ramp and the Marine Rescue guys had a stand set up with a heap of info, and were handing out information packs to all boaties. Info packs contained info on MArine Radio use, etc etc. They were quite willing to have a chat and assist with any enquiries on radios, epirds,plbs etc. A great bit of pr and nice to meet some of the blokes who volunteer their time to help keep us safe on the water. Thumbs up Marine Rescue Solander


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

kraley said:


> ...quietly waiting for the snobby pro licensing luddites to start their sadly predictable whinge about 'safety'......


Can't see how they can.....There is no legal requirement for a licence, only the relevant Certificate Of Proficiency.

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

kraley said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


I was differentiating a licence from a certificate to draw a line between what once were radio licences to operate differing bands (and I think in the early days you also needed a licence to operate a television? Well before my time). I don't view an accounting degree as a licence to do accounting but am happy to accept your point that the Certificate is a cost you must bear to be legally allowed to operate the radio - that it definitely is.

I am in favour of correct use of any maritime radio. It disappoints me a little that the VHF Certificate Of Proficiency is as difficult as it is and costs as much as it does for what the general population will use it for. I agree the course in its entirety should be compulsory for commercial operators operating larger offshore vessels but that is not what the majority of is here are.

It has been a while since I looked at the course notes but from memory it went into depth about things like antenna installations, installation of radios and some radio theory. IMHO the emphasis for the average recreational boater should be appropriate use, correct calling protocols, correct channel usage etc....(which is also included).

IMHO if they removed some of the more commercial operator content from the course and had one for recreational boaters that covered basic appropriate use and protocol the course content could be substantially reduced whilst still achieving what is required for practical use by the everyday recreational boater. I reckon more people would be prepared to be 'educated' if this were the case also. I recall once when I enquired about the course I was told that the failure rate on first exam was 70% and to plan for doing a second exam (at additional cost). This did not fulfill me with enthusiasm to undertake the course!

Historically VHF has been a radio mostly installed in large commercial vessels - it has only been in recent years that they have become more within the reach of recreational boaters and now being installed as standard equipment on many recreational vessels. Historically I can understand the strict and formal nature of what was included in the Certificate of Proficiency. I believe it is now time to revisit it and introduce a more practical approach that better suits the recreational user.

I do not believe in 'open slather'. We have that now and it is called Marine AM. You can hear foul language and inappropriate use on a daily basis. Thankfully the range is limited so you only hear the rubbish being broadcast a few kilometres around you (unless propagation is good). With the increased installation of VHF repeaters around the coast that last thing I would want is to encourage the 'cowboy' brigade onto the VHF band without knowledge of how it is meant to be used.

I believe we need users to be educated - but the system we have now is outdated and needs revision. It needs to be practical and simplified for recreational users.

Bart70


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Davey G said:


> I personally think that the hassle (4-5 day course) plus expense ($200+) to get a radio 'licence' is ridiculous for users who may only broad cast a few times a year.


G'day,
These days you can obtain your Marine Radio Operator's VHF Certificate of Proficiency online. The Marine VHF Radio Operators Handbook is currently available to download for free until June 30th. Takes just over half an hour to read. Then you can do the test online or via your local invigilator. Cost is $56. You only need to correctly answer 18 of the 25 muliple choice questions.
Here's a link to the page where you'll find the Handbook download. There's also a link to 145 online practice questions on the same page: 
http://www.amc.edu.au/handbook
Cheers.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Rob (pro licensing ludite ;-) ) training required is way over the top, (channel 16 is for emergencies, this is what an emergency call sounds like, is all that is needed in my opinion) cant be easily obtained (EG over the internet), cant be bothered, send the thought police to come get me! :lol:


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

I must admit I've been watching this thread with interest since it started. Having bought myself a cobra vhf handheld after a pretty painful trip in the harbour I did debate whether to get a cert or just risk it. After much consideration and reading the thread I decided it would be best to learn the language and operating protocols. The test is actually very easy and to be honest doesnt take much to master it, I did an online learning training/quiz for $49 and then did the $59 test a couple of weeks ago when I did a boating course to get a boat license. There is some stuff I would question the relevance of on a 'VHF operators' course like the battery section and stuff on epirbs and SARTS, but i guess you'll never know when you'll need it.

In general I'm glad I did it as I feel I've got the confidence to use it properly and know how to response if I or someone else is in an emergency situation.



Feral said:


> Rob (pro licensing ludite ) training required is way over the top, (channel 16 is for emergencies, this is what an emergency call sounds like, is all that is needed in my opinion) cant be easily obtained (EG over the internet), cant be bothered, send the thought police to come get me!


Once you've done the course you'll understand how much is misunderstood, taking the statement above you'll discover 16 is not only for emergencies but in addition, urgency calls, safety warnings and calling (including logging in). Oh and dont forget 67 as the alternative distress, urgency and safety calling. Utimately, i would suggest that if you have a vhf regardless of whether you believe you need a cert you probably ought learn the language as even if your not using it the people who matter (emergency and marine services) will be.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

G'day,

Not sure why people keep refering to a 'licence'?

After reading the Radiocommunications Act 1992, here are the facts as *I* understand them:
- VHF Radios, just like EPIRBs, are covered by a Class licence. ie. I'm already licensed but must abide by the rules of the licence
- General use (transmitting except in an emergency) requires a Marine Radio Operator's VHF Certificate of Proficiency
- I'm allowed to use a VHF radio for *emergency* communications. ie. I don't need the Certificate for emergency use
- The Marine VHF Radio Operators Handbook is currently available for free until June 30th 2011
- The Marine Radio Operator's VHF Certificate of Proficiency can be done 
a) online (pass mark 18 from 25 multiple choice questions, cost $56) or, if I didn't have internet access,
b) through my local invigilator (same test, same cost, no invigilator fees), or
c) through a course (more expensive, face to face, but the profits go to the volunteer emergency unit running the course etc.)

So, in summary, from *my* understanding, if I take a VHF radio out on my kayak and will only use it to transmit in an emergency, I don't need to apply for anything. If I'm going to use it to transmit for any other reason other than an emergency (eg. chatting to others) then I need the once off, lifetime, $56 certificate.

Bottom line, if anyone has a VHF radio they may as well at least download, and familiarise themselves with, the Handbook while it's free (until June 30th 2011). Only takes about 30 or so minutes to read. So, again, here's the link:
http://www.amc.edu.au/handbook

Me personally, I've just bought a VHF radio, have downloaded and studied the Handbook, but won't be getting the certificate at this stage as I'll only be currently using the unit in cases of emergency (hopefully others' emergencies, not mine).

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

KarlD said:


> I did an online learning training/quiz for $49 and then did the $59 test a couple of weeks ago


BTW, on the same page where you can download the free Handbook from, there's also a free 145 question practice quiz people can do. 
And you're spot on about how much is misunderstood. 80% of the Handbook I already knew. It's the 20% I previously didn't know which could make a difference to someone's family in the future.
Cheers.


----------

